# moss question. help please



## j4yv33 (Jun 23, 2015)

i know almost everyone use Sphagnum moss here, but my dad gave me this kind of moss and think i can use it. i know this wont hold water like the sphagnum, but will this also work with our orchids. is there anyone here tried to use this or have successfully use this in thier orchids? help please. it says HIAWATHA EVERGREEN MOSS


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2015)

How do you plan to use it?


----------



## j4yv33 (Jun 23, 2015)

im not sure yet, maybe ill just combine it to my orchid bark? will that work?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm not familiar with this particular product, but I use natural moss (not sphagnum) to line my baskets. Plants seem to do fine in it.


----------



## j4yv33 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah i think its just regular moss. Less water hold but i think it will do the job

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Jun 24, 2015)

Personally, I'd avoid it as a mix component. As a basket liner, it will dry rapidly, but deep within a pot, I fear it will decompose too rapidly.

I could be wrong...


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2015)

Contact the company and ask what species of moss it is.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 24, 2015)

Orchidweb.com is selling something called Oregon Green Moss. I am wondering if this might be a similar product to what you have, j4yv33. They don't recommend its use for anything other than as a basket liner or top dressing.

https://www.orchidweb.com/products/oregon-green-moss~3702.html


----------



## j4yv33 (Jun 25, 2015)

yeah thats what i was thinking. Do you guys know somebody selling a good kind of moss? ill rather buy it from the orchid growers than go to HomeDepot or Lowes which im not sure the right one.


----------



## Ray (Jun 25, 2015)

You might consider buying it HERE.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2015)

That is good, you just have to break it of add water and tease it lose when you need some. If you want live moss try eBay.


----------

